
Principles of Authoring a Pattern Library - sir_pepe
https://warhol.io/blog/principles-for-pattern-libraries
======
LeonB
The need to manage information about evolving systems gave rise to the world
wide web ([https://home.cern/science/computing/birth-web/short-
history-...](https://home.cern/science/computing/birth-web/short-history-
web)).

But the need to share "patterns" is what gave rise to the wiki
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki#History))

Wikis are great for unearthing and documenting patterns. But as an organic
system, like a garden, it needs gardeners.

The principles here are guidelines for that gardening.

